# Dead Gangster couple/ Bonnie and Clyde



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey,

Hubby and I are thinking of going as 20's gangsters who have a dead look- like we've been in a gunfight, but need some inspiration as we're not very make-up/artisticlly inclined. 
Any suggestions on what we could do/wear/make-up?? So far, the best we can think of is buying some fake blood and putting holes in the clothes we're wearing, as liquid latex and special FX makeup can be hard to find in australia and often quite pricey.

If anyone has a similar costume pic that they would share, it would be much appreciated 

Cheers


----------



## moonie78 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi from Aus too… these 2 sites are Australian so shipping isn’t as expensive 

http://www.partiesonline.com.au/index.php?cPath=33_241&osCsid=8e2142c810599b4830c4fb81bed931eb

http://www.deltasdazzlingcostumes.c...01219&osCsid=f95da14b294133edb7f6413eb45aeb46

I wish we had cheaper price for liquid latex I paid $ 40 dollars for a 266ml bottle but it was worth it at halloween

And the recipe I use for fake blood is glucose syrup, red food dye, and soy sauce –just mix it until it looks the way blood does

And heres a page of bonnie and clyde it may give you some inspiration on clothing

http://bonnieandclydehistory.blogspot.com/2010/10/search-for-right-b-halloween-look.html


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks for your help- will experiment with the fake blood things to hopefully get realistic bullet wounds.


----------



## moonie78 (Jul 18, 2010)

here is some pics of what i did last year with liquid latex,

instructions

put latex on makeup spounge spread it on skin let it dry, then another layer\s, use your finger it make a hole (see pic)

i used eye shadow make up for my bruises (brown yellow purple blue) i used white eye shadow for my face and then added blood


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Wow, that looks great Moonie. I was able to find some pre-made latex bullet wounds on ebay that were gunna use- hopefully turn out well. Will try to remember to take pics. 
Thanks for your help!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

That wound definitely looks gross!


----------



## spicybad (Jan 9, 2010)

you could try ebay guys, I have bought liquid latex from this ebay shop

http://stores.ebay.com.au/Margs-Home-Shop?_trksid=p4340.l2563

she has heaps of other cool theatrical makeup too,

Rick.


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

Here are some photos of a couple who did a vampire Bonnie and Clyde. Maybe this can help inspire you. 

http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/...dly-photos/album145/eliza-dushku-11020901.jpg
http://nimg.sulekha.com/entertainment/thumbnailfull/rick-fox-eliza-dushku-2009-11-1-7-11-31.jpg


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

here's a tutorial on making bullet wounds from glue from a glue stick. 






I <3 youtube makeup tutorials


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the ideas everyone- much appreciated!


----------

